# Firefox OS launched officially - first smartphone hits retail



## Digital Fragger (Jul 1, 2013)

Offcial Website 


*asset1.cbsistatic.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim/2013/02/24/20130224_ZTE_Open_running_Firefox_OS_008_610x438.jpg

ZTE smartphone to be launched tomorrow in Spain.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 1, 2013)

Not bad,This will give tough competition to budget nokia phones


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 1, 2013)

Will take 10 years to reach india,  so


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2013)

I think not more than a year provided BiG manufactures uses this on their phone .. under 10k or USD ~200 is a good start.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 2, 2013)

The Firefox OS fully based on Cloud computing will have a FIGHT against Google Chrome OS.

At least security issues will be taken care off,by both OS's as per different articles and journals.

For us in India,Internet bandwidth will be a major issue to tinker and delve into these Cloud based OS's....


----------



## RohanM (Jul 2, 2013)

Firefox OS to host developers' conference in India


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice..!! Let see how far it goes.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2013)

Firefox OS?? 
Any reviews... Can it beat existing Mobile OSes ?


----------



## Flash (Jul 2, 2013)

Firefox OS's main competition lies with Android, as both are open source.
How about the app store for Firefox OS? Is it there?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 2, 2013)

IMO, let all the OSs grow, we'll have more choices, and why forget Ubuntu Mobile OS ?
its open source too.

and android will dont have much effect since firefox is a baby now. 
once it gets much app support and dev support, then it might be a tough competitor.

ZTE didn't even bother to clean their phone of fingerprints, see how the phone is dirty with fingerprints.
atleast at launch, they should've cleaned it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 2, 2013)

good news... 



mastercool8695 said:


> ZTE didn't even bother to clean their phone of fingerprints, see how the phone is dirty with fingerprints.atleast at launch, they should've cleaned it.


to show trace of rigorous testing


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> IMO, let all the OSs grow, we'll have more choices, and why forget Ubuntu Mobile OS ?
> its open source too.and android will dont have much effect since firefox is a baby now.



Ubuntu Mobile OS should be interesting but I don't expect FF OS to kick up some fuss.. 
FF OS can't compete strong hold of android for few months...

Finally when OSes hit each other consumer is at benefit.


----------

